# Minolta 16 MG-S film?



## Macrom91 (Dec 26, 2013)

My question is, where i can find film to this camera? My friend is selling that and i am intrested, but i dont know is there film to use? I have tried to search on internet, but i havent found clear answer. Can you help?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2013)

To buy 16mm miniature roll film in Finland ... or via International online retailer ?


----------



## dxqcanada (Dec 26, 2013)

I think you will have to roll your own.


----------



## compur (Dec 26, 2013)

Goat Hill says they have 16mm film: link


----------



## webestang64 (Dec 26, 2013)

If you have the reel/cartridge you can buy 16mm movie film and roll your own.


----------



## gsgary (Dec 29, 2013)

Minolta 16mm Film | eBay


----------



## Macrom91 (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks! I think that i will buy 16mm film and roll it. I was not sure, can i buy 16mm and roll it on my own, but i found on web little info and i like to try. I am intrested about this camera and if my friend is now selling it, i thinked to buy it. Thanks to everybody!


----------

